# Snook Bust



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Capt. Chet Jennings assists in "Snook Poaching Bust"
By Capt. Dave Markett 

Please join me in extending thanks and a "Job Well Done" salute to FGA Active Member and FGA BOD candidate, Capt. Chet Jennings of Ruskin, FL ([email protected]) 

Capt. Chet saw the weather forecast for Friday and knew snook would be incapacitated at best. He called the FWC / DLE regional office in Tampa and requested an Officer to accompany him on a cold morning visit to known snook hangouts. 

Capt. Fred Everson, FGA Active Member also of Ruskin, decided to go along on this trip and brought his Camcorder for good measure. Despite the freezing weather and bone chilling ride, the group visited several locations known to be cold water snook refuges. 

Sure enough, after passing a snook hole and moving on, the trio returned a few minutes later to find a commercial fishing vessel with foot high numbers anchored on the hole just vacated. The occupant was throwing a castnet into this deep water. Cameras rolling, Capt. Chet and crew approached the boat to find the fellow dumping dead snook overboard. 

The Officer onboard did his job, made his case and the equipment was confiscated and taken to the Gandy Blvd. FWC / DLE compound. The fellow was escorted to the Orient Road Booking Center. 

Capt Chet's comment? "You know this was going on everywhere. I decided to try it just this once and we made a case. FWC / DLE Officers cannot possibly know these waters like guides or poachers do. I knew how to get into and out of the hidden holes and we easily found a poacher at work. Working with Law Enforcement could really make a difference for all of us." 

Right ON, Capt Chet !! 

Thanks for your dedication and involvement. 

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------

